# Excel Costing sheet



## kiwichef (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone seen or got an excell costing sheet??

I'm crap with the program and just haven'y got the time to go out and "study" how to do one.
eace:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

You"ve got mail.


----------



## m.d.hughes (Apr 28, 2007)

That's what accountants are for, sit down with yours for an hour, tell them what you want it to do and they will actually get excited, the basic problem is they do not understand the concept of food costing and we can't be bothered to figure out what a macro is but put us together and miracles can happen, I now have a linked template that is hooked up to the purchasing, deliveries (I supply 4 restaurants from a central commisary) monthly inventories, usage, waste control, I think I'm also index linked the dow Jones but I may be wrong there, in closing acountants have really boring jobs anything we can do to bring some light into their lives is appreciated


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Ayup, just need your recipe and invoices, if we already don't have them.


But remember, costing is only as good as your standardized recipes and procedures.


----------



## chefstat (Jun 10, 2008)

Excel can be a good solution for costing recipes or extending the inventory, but I would caution against trying to make it do too much. It is very easy for things to get out of whack when you have multiple linked sheets; this is the job for a database.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

could you fwd it to me as well?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

OS1982, can you send me a copy? 
thx in advance.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ya'll need to check email or PM folders. I need your email addresses

Not sure what ya'll are expecting but it's a rather simple and basic program that I did. Nothing really to speak of since I was a couple years from being able to tie it all together in an Access program. As I explained to a couple of ya already......it's still manual entries and you need to have ingredient cost break downs. Not even sure if the OP....Kiwichef....even got his. Hope so and that it helps.

Later


----------

